# Wood Carver In Wisconsin



## Locoweed (Sep 4, 2008)

Passed This place on U.S. 2 in N.W. Wisconsin. Good looking stuff


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice, Thanks for posting it.


----------



## ultimate buzz (Sep 8, 2008)

*Grizzworks*

This is a picture of Justin Howlands shop and carvings.I couldn't find a website for his work,but I've competed with him at Klondike Days in Eagle River, Wisconsin in February.He always places in the top three,winning first place in the Quick carve three years ago, and I believe first place in the main event two years ago.There is more of his work under the history heading on www.chainsawsculptors.com. Excellent carver, running Jonsered saws.-Ken


----------

